# Who will buy a Sanlida exactly??



## Timevoid

Nice of you to post. I may order one of those risers.


Could u elaborate on the weight specs and on the grip design ? High low medium, Thin / fat, round shape ? compared to say Win&Win of possible. 

And also what limbs do you have that fit into the limb pocket ? Seams Fivics have some trouble with that not even fitting into their own risers... 

Demanding alot here but how deep is the limbbolt threading ? How many turns can u play around with. Looks quite shallow so doesnt seams to much room for playing around with the poundage?


----------



## kentsabrina

Detailed pics coming


----------



## Timevoid

kentsabrina said:


> Detailed pics coming


Great! 

Been wanting to pull the trigger on the purple one for quite some time now : ) 
I have an order on the 48lbs miracle limbs... 3 months in the waiting now.... lol. Seams i need to contact them again.

Where did you order from ? Alternative Services seams to struggle with the Limb order..


----------



## Robert43

Trouble is you encouraging people to rip off companies that do R&D etc


----------



## Timevoid

Robert43 said:


> Trouble is you encouraging people to rip off companies that do R&D etc


Im not sure i can agree with you. I was in the manucfacturing business in 90ies with Aluminuim CNC. Charging 900$ for a peice is ripoff. Its steep 1 time cost for machine/ tooling and programing. But then over a 10 year period the cost is down to 10$ a peice. That was 30 years ago.


----------



## kentsabrina

Grip wise, it takes 2018 new Hoyt grip surprisingly

spacers/shim plates are required n installed , 3 on the left n 1 on the right,
the grip has no rattles whatsoever

The Sanlida wood grip itself is very well made, at least much heavier n thicker than those Hoyt optional wood grips I had since Horizon Pro

It is a relatively high grip with no significant palm swell (neutral palming), feels stable n comfortable


----------



## kentsabrina

Block style LLA, with oversize collet LLA grub screw

Yup, expanding collet screw as LLA grub screw

Sanlida obviously knock off this design from Sanlida, very problematic to see this for some I believe


----------



## kentsabrina

Collet limb tiller bolts with markings for turn tracking

A knock off obviously again, people did that already long ago


----------



## kentsabrina

Stab bushings x4, knock off obviously


----------



## st8arrow

There is one in my area, and I'm very impressed with it. I've been wanting one ever since I saw it. Appears to be a very high quality riser, with several nice features.


----------



## kentsabrina

Timevoid said:


> kentsabrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detailed pics coming
> 
> 
> 
> Great!
> 
> Been wanting to pull the trigger on the purple one for quite some time now : )
> I have an order on the 48lbs miracle limbs... 3 months in the waiting now.... lol. Seams i need to contact them again.
> 
> Where did you order from ? Alternative Services seams to struggle with the Limb order..
Click to expand...

Yup, I got mine from Alternative, from order to my door, less than a month (Inc 2 weeks waiting time n international shipping)

BTW, the version that Alternative carries has a different name being "Miracle" only, instead of "Miracle X10" that being sold in Asia Pacific

They are same riser, Alternative has confirmed that.


----------



## kentsabrina

Timevoid said:


> Nice of you to post. I may order one of those risers.
> 
> 
> Could u elaborate on the weight specs and on the grip design ? High low medium, Thin / fat, round shape ? compared to say Win&Win of possible.
> 
> And also what limbs do you have that fit into the limb pocket ? Seams Fivics have some trouble with that not even fitting into their own risers...
> 
> Demanding alot here but how deep is the limbbolt threading ? How many turns can u play around with. Looks quite shallow so doesnt seams to much room for playing around with the poundage?




I never had a W&W riser, so doesn't have a baseline to compare, but if I have to describe the Sanlida grip...

The grip is high, without much palm swell, a very neutral palming grip that is thicker than current Hoyt grip


Collet limb tiller bolt is slightly shorter than Hoyts, not by far though, may be a turn

Metal is CNC machined forged 6061-T6 Aluminium, 1290g ~ according to Alternative

It does feel solild in hand, quit similar weighting feel with my 1360g Mybo


----------



## kentsabrina

put on a Mybo720 n some DIY dampener with Gillo extension

different color n lighting as its night time now


----------



## kentsabrina

Well.....

If u are in search of a Chinese made riser, with allegedly knock off R&D n questionable metal CNC quality that will probably fail u in 30 years

sells at a price point of $245, but looks n feels absolutely nice like a $400 riser

I highly recommend this Sanlida Miracle / Miracle X10

as a matter of fact I am getting another one in different color as rotation/home weight bow....As I have no problem buying allegedly knock off products ~ as guilty as I am a Chinese,

Typing sincerely with my soon be banned Huawei P phone

Cheers~


----------



## kentsabrina

Don't get mad, I am just being sarcastic


----------



## kentsabrina

For real it is a very well made riser with entry level price point 

But with way better quality than most intermediate risers

By no means a high end riser of course, but it is good enough for me


----------



## kentsabrina

Grip in different angles


----------



## kentsabrina

In conclusion, the only corners being cut are:

1. Grip needs shim (possibly due to reuse of old GMX era OEM Hoyt grips)
2. Andorizng looks great enough but can be better


----------



## Timevoid

Thanks for all info.


----------



## kentsabrina

have a good one~~


----------



## kentsabrina

st8arrow said:


> There is one in my area, and I'm very impressed with it. I've been wanting one ever since I saw it. Appears to be a very high quality riser, with several nice features.


For the price, there is nothing to complain really...It is really a steal 

Only wise Sanlida can throw in some spare grip shims n LLA grub screws


----------



## kentsabrina

wish~~~


----------



## maxpowerpc2000

Wish i knew this beforw I bought my Fivics. Looks exactly the same....


----------



## kentsabrina

the only one that did not redo GMX is Hoyt itself, sadly


I believe MKX10, Fivics Titan Plus at the $900 price range up there, are top quality GMX clone that Sanlida Miracle cannot compete with

U did pay what u get for, just the Sanlida has a way better diminishing return on scaling price n quality


----------



## grantmac

I likely won't buy their risers (unless they do a good 27"), but you can be sure I'm looking hard at their limbs.


----------



## kentsabrina

unfortunately their limbs has a white color side, if they are all carbon black both faces, I will pull the trigger on a set


----------



## EvilGarfield

I have the previous model (athletics 7) and it's just amazing for the price. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina

EvilGarfield said:


> I have the previous model (athletics 7) and it's just amazing for the price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Yup it is actually that good for the price

My 2nd gold one arrives today, will switch to Sanlida from Mybo after my coming tourney


----------



## kentsabrina

I have no issue praising a $900 Korean GMX clone

Same for a well made Chinese one in the sub $300 category

Especially Sanlida has overbuilt/improved grip, unique machining finish n solid LLA


----------



## kupop18

this looks nice. ya i'm curious about their limbs too. i pulled them back at vegas. they seemed nice. didn't shoot them though


----------



## Crunch

Anyone else tried the Athletics 7?


----------



## limbwalker

Biggest problem I've seen with the inexpensive Chinese copies is the quality of their screws. They tend to be very soft and strip easily. I had a Cartel Midas riser for a while, when they first came out. It shot well but you could barely tighten a screw without stripping it. I had to replace all the screws on that riser within the first 3 months. After that, it was fine.

As for the "ripoff" comment, I see both sides. I don't like that it's a direct copy of an established brand, but I also don't like that the established brand overcharges the crap out of people either.


----------



## Crunch

limbwalker said:


> Biggest problem I've seen with the inexpensive Chinese copies is the quality of their screws. They tend to be very soft and strip easily. I had a Cartel Midas riser for a while, when they first came out. It shot well but you could barely tighten a screw without stripping it. I had to replace all the screws on that riser within the first 3 months. After that, it was fine.
> 
> As for the "ripoff" comment, I see both sides. I don't like that it's a direct copy of an established brand, but I also don't like that the established brand overcharges the crap out of people either.


That's not great, but at least it was the screws and not the riser itself that stripped.
Thanks


----------



## grantmac

I have two Chinese made risers. A Bosen and an EXE, both are excellent. Good hardware and nice finish.
The EXE especially hits way above its price point.


----------



## ryan b.

It looks better than gmx. Nicer lines and cutout/relief shapes.


----------



## kentsabrina

**update**

The top stabilizer bushings on the two risers fell off 

Either it's me over torqued it or Sanlida missed the correct glue amount n quality

I retired both risers n won't buy from them again

##I did not contact my dealer/Sanlida for return or warranty, nor tried to fix it

I believe Sanlida will stand behind their products n the fix is not difficult.

It's just.... I don't return to anything failed on me when there are other options proven 100% reliable

I went back to Mybo Elite n call it a day


----------



## kentsabrina

For both sides of the coin, I met another shooter used the very same Sanlida riser at my last competition ~ a WA indoor shoot

He shot better than me n his Sanlida got zero issues at all

And my mate's UUkha Xpro's sight bushings went free wheeling week before the competition (he sent it back to UUkha of course given the price)

So...riser fails, both cheap n expensive one


----------



## packets

Looks like a great riser for JOAD at this price point. Our club has recommended the magnesium Galaxy riser, but this looks better from the pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kentsabrina

Yup this riser feels lighter than ur average Hoyt riser (I compare it with Alero), but still have the full benefit of a billet riser

I will suggest u get the washer / dowel version rather than my pivot block one

As the dowel version is the original design / proven older model


----------



## stick monkey

Anyone confirm that the Hoyt grip will work on the athletic 7?
Thanks


----------



## stick monkey

They look to be the same riser


----------



## Trojan Archery

We have a couple teammates that buy Sanlida risers when they go back home to China... Surprisingly the quality of them is not as bad as you would thing. They actually look and feel pretty nice when shooting them. I just dont think its right that they are pretty much just cloning risers from major archery retailers.

However, if you do not have the budget for a quality riser... this isn't a bad option.


----------



## Ronaldscho

kentsabrina said:


> Grip wise, it takes 2018 new Hoyt grip surprisingly
> 
> spacers/shim plates are required n installed , 3 on the left n 1 on the right,
> the grip has no rattles whatsoever
> 
> The Sanlida wood grip itself is very well made, at least much heavier n thicker than those Hoyt optional wood grips I had since Horizon Pro
> 
> It is a relatively high grip with no significant palm swell (neutral palming), feels stable n comfortable


I have myth x10 and it is outstanding riser .I would say it is worth a lot more than what they sell it for. I have a real experience with this riser no issues, like other name brand risers.


----------



## arrowchucker222

Remember, Sanlida is the world’s largest archery manufacturer. They make products for many companies and just name them as ordered . You’ve probably had some Sanlida equipment just branded with a different company logo. For what you spend, you get a whole lot of archery. Remember almost all archers are simply shooting for fun. The elite 1% don’t buy there equipment anyway. Most get paid to shoot it. Honestly there are not many people that can outshoot Sanlida equipment.
Thanks Arrowchucker


----------



## chang

There are at least 2 direct copy-cat version of Hoyt Xceed being marketed in China now.


----------



## Recurvebow

Unboxing:


----------



## UK_Stretch

chang said:


> There are at least 2 direct copy-cat version of Hoyt Xceed being marketed in China now.


I hate that the world is this cynical while part of me wants to shoot it to compare with my Exceed. 🤠

Stretch


----------



## ryan b.

UK_Stretch said:


> I hate that the world is this cynical while part of me wants to shoot it to compare with my Exceed. 🤠
> 
> Stretch


 It’d be a nice backup bow option. I’d like to see a head to head as well. Where’s the link?!


----------



## chang

ryan b. said:


> It’d be a nice backup bow option. I’d like to see a head to head as well. Where’s the link?!


Oneida Eagle is also copied. 








Archeryshopthai


Archeryshopthai, 芭达亚. 541 likes · 52 talking about this. Archery goods supplier, archery shop, archery club




www.facebook.com


----------

